# Post Your Pup In A Box



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Methea in a box after kicking her brother out of it...lol










Pyro in the box first...









I had to add this one..too funny. They do it all the time.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't have any pics of my dogs in a box. How about a tire?










Actually, I'm struggling not to LMAO because the title of this thread reminds me of that Saturday Night Live skit. You know, "It's my _____ in a box." LOL!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

such adorable pictures  love snuggley puppy pictures


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Haaa! baha that is funny. Tires work to. That thing is huge...lol. Adorable!!
Thanks Peanut...your right snuggley puppies are the best.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

What about a floaty ring lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Aw, your puppy has hemorrhoids! LOL


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Hehe, i was outside doing something then came back in and she was asleep in it, hemo ring! haha


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I guess that's better than using it as a chew toy and popping holes in it.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll all these pix are adorable!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute pics guys  Here's Marley and his baby in a box


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

What about in a blanket? lolz that's about as good as my stuff gets hahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Megan how frickin cute 

I have Dosia in a blanket


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

mines is the one on the left


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

I love this!!! lol. Nothing better than pittys lookin extra cute. Everyone has such adorable dogs!!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

oh my goodness! these make me want my Paislee to be small again...she's only 3 months old but she's a biggin'!


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

here is my pup on a box lol actually a cat house


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's the Ruby:

IN A BOX









IN ANOTHER BOX









ON A BOX









ON A BAG OF YARD BARK









HEAD IN A BOX (lol)









IN A MORTAR BOAT


----------



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

I think I have posted these before. Either way here they go..


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

wow happy your dog loves boxed things lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

P_RsMaxx said:


>


*contracts cuteness overload and dies*


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

in s suitcase...








hidin in a blanket...








under a butt...








between big doggies 









isn't my lil boy HUGE?!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


wow... absolutely adorable, you need to be taking lots of pics with that bunch !!!


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Lol sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bella in a subwoofer box.


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes everyones dogs look amazing. I should have took some to put up. I think I will but first I got to show them the box is not for chewing on, lol!!


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

omg bella is awesome for that one!!! lol. 

Haaah!! teeko im sure they will disagree. :woof:


----------

